# August 24, Murphreesboro Tennessee Swap Meet



## JOEL (Aug 18, 2013)

Info here:
http://huntsville.craigslist.org/bik/3966710328.html

These guys have been having regular swap meets. I'm going to check it out and will be bringing some nice stuff !!!  

I know there are a lot of collectors up that way. Anyone else going to this?


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 18, 2013)

*Boro swap*

I'll be set up there. Bring lots of money! I need it.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 19, 2013)

Indeed$  Bring lots of original deluxe prewar bikes.


----------



## redman007 (Aug 21, 2013)

*TN Meet*

First time heading there this weekend...Is it pretty big? Should I bring a few extra parts to potentially trade, but not set up a stand or stall?

What do ya'll recommend???

Thanks!


----------



## JOEL (Aug 22, 2013)

Howdy Redman,
I'm in B'ham. Don't think we have met. Be sure to introduce yourself. 

I have only been to one of these, it was mostly rat rod, BMX, and road bikes. There were a few antique bikes there and I bought a rare Colson that trip. Others have told me it has grown a bit, and they have been having regular meets for a couple years now. The shop that sponsors it advertises old bikes for sale regularly.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 22, 2013)

redman007 said:


> First time heading there this weekend...Is it pretty big? Should I bring a few extra parts to potentially trade, but not set up a stand or stall?
> 
> What do ya'll recommend???
> 
> Thanks!




I haven't been there before, but I will have a 10x20 space and can share a corner if you need it. I'm taking my '35 Elgin Blackhawk and '51 girl's Shelby (both to show, not sell); probably my '46 Westfield Compax Paratrooper and a couple other late '50s/early '60s bikes to sell. I know of a couple other guys that are bringing some cool stuff, too. I'll have a few extra parts to sell, too.


----------



## jkent (Aug 22, 2013)

I also will have a 10X20 spot and a 12' trailer full of bikes and parts. I will have my 1940 Henderson, Firestone Super Cruiser and a Copper tone Schwinn Panther for sale to name a few. 
Hope to see some of you guy's and gal's there!


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 22, 2013)

jkent said:


> I also will have a 10X20 spot and a 12' trailer full of bikes and parts. I will have my 1940 Henderson, Firestone Super Cruiser and a Copper tone Schwinn Panther for sale to name a few.
> Hope to see some of you guy's and gal's there!




Tempt me not! My goal is to leave the swap with more $$ and fewer bikes than I arrive with, not the other way around!


----------



## Pedalin Past (Aug 23, 2013)

*Good Times....*

I have attended several of Smoopys shows and always had a good time.  Will be at this one with a trailer and van load of bikes and parts.  Stop by and swap a few stories if nothing else....Paul....


----------



## Biss-Ness (Aug 23, 2013)

It should be a great turn out and great weather!   Here is a link with a few examples of stuff usually at the show.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=75255&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15


----------



## redman007 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Great to hear*

Thanks for your positive words about the event. Absent having name tags on, I won't know whose who, so if you see a RedHeaded Dude wondering around endlessly with an Alabama Crimson Tide shirt on, please stop me and introduce yourself....always great to put names to faces... and mine's DJ.


----------



## jkent (Aug 23, 2013)

My name is Joe and I will be in this Red and Black Tundra Hard to miss so please stop by, look around buy some things, and introduce yourself! It would be really nice to put some faces with some of the screen names. ........ And sell a few things! That always makes the wife happy! She will be there as well!




Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll be there hawking and/or showing these beauties:
















Stop by and introduce yourself.


----------



## Smoopy's (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks to everyone that came out and made our swap a success..always cool to see some new faces in the crowd. We normally do a big show in September; but it's just not in the cards this year. Our next show will take place January 4-5 2014 at the TN Motorama show in Murfreesboro. It is an all indoor show. We will post info very soon..again thanks!!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 26, 2013)

smoopy's said:


> thanks to everyone that came out and made our swap a success..always cool to see some new faces in the crowd. We normally do a big show in september; but it's just not in the cards this year. Our next show will take place january 4-5 2014 at the tn motorama show in murfreesboro. It is an all indoor show. We will post info very soon..again thanks!!




pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 26, 2013)

Smoopy's said:


> thanks to everyone that came out and made our swap a success..always cool to see some new faces in the crowd. We normally do a big show in September; but it's just not in the cards this year. Our next show will take place January 4-5 2014 at the TN Motorama show in Murfreesboro. It is an all indoor show. We will post info very soon..again thanks!!




Thanks, Andy. It was a good time and it was definitely good to put some names and faces together.


----------

